# Nicks and scratches in alum trim



## tyler2you (Aug 12, 2002)

Anybody else get nicks and scratches in the aluminum trim on the door handle. Guess it's my wedding ring scratching it when I pull the door closed. 

Tried to get the wife to agree to my not wearing my ring, but no luck. Guess I'll just have to be more careful.

Thought it would be more durable than it is.


----------

